# de buena gana



## tranquilspaces

Ciao a tutti ~ 

Cómo se diría in italiano: "No lo ha hecho de buena gana, pero sí lo ha hecho."

La mia prova:

"Non l'ha fatto di buona voglia, ma l'ha fatto" (En italiano, se me hace falta aquí el "si"? No sé... por alguna razón no me suena bien.)

~ Shannon


----------



## Neuromante

Non l´ha fatto voluntieri, ma si che lo ha fatto.


Se nello spagnolo c´è il "sí" penso che debi metterlo anche in italiano. In spagnolo cambia di significato se lo metti o non lo metti


----------



## ursu-lab

En italiano existe una palabra que significa exactamente "de buena gana" y es "volentieri".

Non l'ha fatto *volentieri *, ma l'ha fatto.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Ahora estoy confundida... 

Neuromante acaba de decirme que sí se necesita el "sí" en esta frase, pero ahora estoy viendo que Ursu-lab no lo usó.

¿Cual suena mas natural para ustedes, usarlo o no usarlo? 

¡Gracias por la ayuda!

A propósito... ¿existe la expresión "di buona voglia" en italiano, o no existe? Si existe, tiene otro significado en italiano que en el español?


----------



## ursu-lab

No me había fijado en este "sí", digamos que no es lo más habitual en italiano.
Puedes decirlo:
1) Non l'ha fatto volentieri, ma l'ha fatto.
2) Non l'ha fatto volentieri, ma l'ha fatto comunque.
o
3) Non l'ha fatto volentieri, ma comunque l'ha fatto.

En este caso el "*comunque*" significa "igualmente", "de todas formas" y sirve para enfatizar el contraste entre la falta de buena gana y el esfuerzo de haberlo hecho.
No, como madrelingua no utilizaría de forma natural un "sì" en esta frase, sino un "comunque", antes o después del verbo.

El "sì" en italiano rige un "che" después:
"Non l'ha fatto volentieri, ma sì *che *l'ha fatto". 
Esta frase resulta totalmente artificial.

El "sì che" se utiliza más en frases como la siguiente para contrastar una afirmación:

Has acabado los deberes? (pregunta una madre incrédula al hijo)
Hai finito i compiti?
Ma *sì che* li ho finiti! (porque presupone que no le cree)

*Volentieri *significa literalmente  "di buona voglia" (es decir que es idéntico) y su contrario es "*mal*volentieri" o "controvoglia" (de mala gana)
 -> tener *ganas *de = avere *voglia *di ->  ganas = verbo volere

Volentieri y sus contrarios (malvolentieri y controvoglia) son adverbios.

"Di buona voglia" existe pero se usa muy poco en comparación con "volentieri", que es una palabra de lo más común y también tiene el significado de "con placer"/"con mucho gusto".
- Vieni a prendere un caffè con me?
- Volentieri!


Hay otra expresión que es: "di buona lena" y significa "de buena gana" pero con referencia al esfuerzo físico, al trabajo.


----------



## tranquilspaces

Muchíííííisimas gracias, Ursu-lab, por la explicación muy detallada.

En realidad, he enfrentado este problema en varias otras ocasiones, porque siempre ha sido mi costumbre usar la palabra "sí" para énfasis en español, y por alguna razón (no sé por qué) desde el princípio me sonaba un poquito extraño en italiano.

Grazie mille!

~ Shannon


----------



## annapo

tranquilspaces said:


> Ciao a tutti ~
> 
> Cómo se diría in italiano: "No lo ha hecho de buena gana, pero sí lo ha hecho."
> 
> La mia prova:
> 
> "Non l'ha fatto di buona voglia, ma l'ha fatto" (En italiano, se me hace falta aquí el "si"? No sé... por alguna razón no me suena bien.)
> 
> ~ Shannon



*Non l'ha fatto con piacere/volentieri, però/ma/comunque/in ogni caso/ciononostante/ tuttavia/ cionondimeno l'ha fatto.
*
il sì non serve, in italiano ha un uso enfatico comunque poco comune.
In questo suo uso enfatico dovresti poterlo sostituire con _davvero, sul serio, in verità_
_Questa sì che è una bella idea_ = questa è davvero una bella idea
_Adesso che l'ho visto, sì che ci credo _= adesso che l'ho visto, ci credo davvero

Nella nostra frase, il soggetto _non l'ha fatto davvero, ma l'ha fatto comunque, _

cioè non c'è l'enfasi per l'incredulità nell'averlo fatto, ma la constatazione che è stato fatto, malgrado ci fossero delle premesse non favorevoli/ 
contrarie.

Quanto al *pero* giusto due parole che potranno esserti utili in futuro: 
gli italiani usano in modo abbastanza ampio *"però"*, particella avversativa con una funzione prevalentemente limitativa, 

*"ma" *non esiste in spagnolo, non solo come particella, ma proprio come funzione grammaticale: infatti "ma" ha un valore sia _avversativo  oppositivo_, che _avversativo limitativo_. Per questa sua caratteristica, noi italiani la usiamo sia nei casi in cui voi spagnoli usate "pero" sia quando usate "sino"

tutte le altre sono particelle avversative limitative, più o meno frequenti nell'uso, ma tutte appropriate e ben conosciute dall'italiano medio.
L'una o l'altra dipendono dal gusto personale.

ciaoooooooooo
Anna


----------



## tranquilspaces

Anna, non finisci mai di stupirmi con la sua comprensione degli sottili distinzioni della grammatica... molto grazie.

(Hmmm... deve essere "degli sottili" oppure "dei sottile" - va con sottili o con distinzioni???)


----------



## ursu-lab

tranquilspaces said:


> Anna, non finisci mai di stupirmi con la sua comprensione degli sottili distinzioni della grammatica... molto grazie.
> 
> (Hmmm... deve essere "degli sottili" oppure "dei sottile" - va con sottili o con distinzioni???)



Del*la *sottil*e* distinzion*e* (sing) -> del*le* sottil*i *distinzion*i* (plurale).

la preposizione "delle" e l'aggettivo "sottile" si concordano con "distinzioni" che è femminile plurale.

Ciao


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Non l´ha fatto volentieri, ma si che lo ha fatto.
> 
> 
> Se nello spagnolo c´è il "sí" penso che debi  tu debba metterlo anche in italiano. In spagnolo cambia di significato se lo metti o non lo metti


 
Neuro!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao tranqui & C.! 
Le varie traduzioni che ti sono state suggerite sono perfette.
Vorrei solo aggiungere un'altra possibile alternativa:

"Sebbene controvoglia l'ha comunque fatto"


----------



## gatogab

rocamadour said:


> Ciao tranqui & C.!
> Le varie traduzioni che ti sono state suggerite sono perfette.
> Vorrei solo aggiungere un'altra possibile alternativa:
> 
> "Sebbene controvoglia l'ha comunque fatto"


 
OH!...era sfuggito un suggerimento.
Meno male che c'è ROC, che di tanto in tanto si affaccia.
Abrazotes, ROC.
En esta hebra puedo decir solo esto, ya que todo está dicho y hecho.
El équipe de MOds comprenderá.
Gracias.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Neuromante said:


> Non l´ha fatto voluntieri, ma si che lo ha fatto.
> 
> 
> Se nello spagnolo c´è il "sí" penso che debi metterlo anche in italiano. In spagnolo cambia di significato se lo metti o non lo metti



Para mí el sí cumple una función de énfasis que bien puede ser obviada.
 ¿Cuál sería el cambio de significado?


----------



## Neuromante

Pensé que la explicación de Ursula lo había explicado.

Sin el "sí" la frase subordina simplemente constata que "está hecho" Tiene un valor neutro.
Con el "sí" entra un matiz: Aquello que ha sido hecho nos importa.

Es un énfasis, es verdad, pero un énfasis que indica que el que habla está implicado, o al menos está haciendo un juicio. Información añadida a la frase


----------



## Neuromante

Pensé que la explicación de Ursula lo había explicado.

Sin el "sí" la frase subordina simplemente constata que "está hecho" Tiene un valor neutro.
Con el "sí" entra un matiz: Aquello que ha sido hecho nos importa.

Es un énfasis, es verdad, pero un énfasis que indica que el que habla está implicado, o al menos está haciendo un juicio. Información añadida a la frase


----------

